# How do you carry your slingshot?



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I am wanting to carry my slingshot for shooting grouse while I am deer and elk hunting. I have yet to find an elegant solution that combines a good carry of ammo and slingshot with ready access. I currently have a pouch that is simply an open topped pouch that I found in a bargain bin somewhere. It looks like it is supposed to carry some sort of bottle. I have bee carrying a marksman folder that has an ammo pouch across the wrist brace. This has worked but I would like a better solution.

I would like to be able to grab my slingshot and have a shot loaded in the pouch so I could just draw and shoot without trying to dig ammow out of a pocket and getting going from there.

What is your setup?

Keep in mind I can't just walk around holding the slingshot at the ready because I would also be ccarrying my rifle.

Sasq.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I've used giant rubber band or two or three, when walking with a weapon. Band it to the forearm of your drawing arm, pluck that sucker off, you are good to go. I do ammo on a magnet around my neck. But pockets are good. BE CAREFUL TRYING TO DEAL WITH TWO WEAPONS AT ONCE.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Well my main hobby is metal detecting but now the slingshot is gaining fast,the beauty of it is,i now carry my slingshot with me when i'm metal detecting in remote spots and i can bag my self some bush pigeons rabbits and defend myself across snakes which i see plenty of.

Anyways here'a a few pics of my belt set up,made this holster for the slingshot last night out of leather that i had left over from my old leather sofa, on the belt are..Slingshot,slingshot ammo pouch holds 60 steel bearings,Mobile ph holder with biro writing pad and aa batteries ,Recharchable batteries,for Whites Specrtum V3I metal detector,finds pouch,pick,another finds pouch..

Cheers Tassie


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hunting bag that slings over your sholder is what I use hold a lot of ammo and a few slingshots also has small game loops to carry the game also.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

This is what I use.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hunting bag that slings over your sholder is what I use hold a lot of ammo and a few slingshots also has small game loops to carry the game also.


Ditto on that. Ghosts bags are very functional and long lasting.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hunting bag that slings over your sholder is what I use hold a lot of ammo and a few slingshots also has small game loops to carry the game also.


I already have a backpack I am carrying because I have water, lunch, game processing stuff etc. I don't really want to carry another bag. I currently use a small pouch on my gun belt that hold the slingshot and has a pocket for ammo.

What I am after is how to carry one with quick access so and possibly have a ball loaded into the pouch so I can get it out of the pouch and am immediately ready to fire as an opportunity arises with a grouse. I carry a 22 pistol for this purpose as well but want to have the slingshot as it would be much stealthier in the woods and not run all the critters off at the shot.

Sasq.


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

If you use a PFS.. I hold mine in one hand with a ball in the pouch ready to grab with the other hand. how about a magnetic pouch?


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

We just tuck our SSs under our belts. We cross the bands and loop them over the handle to keep them from catching on brush. The bands provide enough friction so they SSs don't fall out of our belts. I think a holster of some sort would be bestm however with a magnet in the flap and another where it contacts the holster. Magnets don't make noise ike velcro or snaps do. Ammo is out of pocket for me but we don't use steelies, we use lead so magnets won't work for lead, Fred. I think the poster who said he used a cell phone holster is on target...a mod maybe to accomodate the SS? Some just put the bands around the neck and wear the SS line a necklace but if you use short bands like we do , that's cumbersome, especially if you wear a hat. Hunting jackets Chuck says, often have large breast pockets which would work.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

If you wear blue jeans they come with a built in slingshot holder. The right rear hip pocket! When I was a kid, the first thing I did before I went out the door for the day, was put my slingshot in my right rear hip pocket, and you know what, it worked just fine. I still find myself doing that a lot, even though I have a nice pouch and ammo holder. If it works, why not stick with it!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I gotta agree with Hoss. I do a lot of fly fishing in the small creeks around me. I already have fishing gear to carry so the best and easiest place to carry my slingshot is in my back pocket. Easy to grab when I need it, out of the way when I dont.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I use the most reliable carry option I know my pocket


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Last time I knew, MagicTorch100 had a fine Ammo Pouch he was going into production with.

I'm sure he could make up something if you gave him a design... Never hurts to ask.

As soon as I get word, I have a Ammo Pouch I am going to get.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Last time I knew, MagicTorch100 had a fine Ammo Pouch he was going into production with.
> I'm sure he could make up something if you gave him a design... Never hurts to ask.
> As soon as I get word, I have a Ammo Pouch I am going to get.


Here it is.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/202753221/slingshot-catapult-pouch-for-ammunition


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

tassie said:


> Well my main hobby is metal detecting but now the slingshot is gaining fast,the beauty of it is,i now carry my slingshot with me when i'm metal detecting in remote spots and i can bag my self some bush pigeons rabbits and defend myself across snakes which i see plenty of.
> Anyways here'a a few pics of my belt set up,made this holster for the slingshot last night out of leather that i had left over from my old leather sofa, on the belt are..Slingshot,slingshot ammo pouch holds 60 steel bearings,Mobile ph holder with biro writing pad and aa batteries ,Recharchable batteries,for Whites Specrtum V3I metal detector,finds pouch,pick,another finds pouch..
> 
> Cheers Tassie


You ARE Batman!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Here it is.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/202753221/slingshot-catapult-pouch-for-ammunition


Thanks S.S. sLinGeR! [hope I spelled] that right...?? I'll give him note!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

tassie said:


> Well my main hobby is metal detecting but now the slingshot is gaining fast,the beauty of it is,i now carry my slingshot with me when i'm metal detecting in remote spots and i can bag my self some bush pigeons rabbits and defend myself across snakes which i see plenty of.
> Anyways here'a a few pics of my belt set up,made this holster for the slingshot last night out of leather that i had left over from my old leather sofa, on the belt are..Slingshot,slingshot ammo pouch holds 60 steel bearings,Mobile ph holder with biro writing pad and aa batteries ,Recharchable batteries,for Whites Specrtum V3I metal detector,finds pouch,pick,another finds pouch..
> 
> Cheers Tassie


"Where does he get those wonderful toys!?!" I'm guessing Wayne Enterprises. That rules! When I grow up I want one!


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

I do not believe that you mentioned what slingshot you use ... For the Saunders Wrist Rocket, transport is way different from my Barnett Diablo Pro II (still working on how that will happen!) A standard fork, as mentioned, back pocket of the jeans, and ammo in that right front "key" pocket. Even though my Daisy Powerline folds up nicely, but is not back pocket friendly (falls out when I walk).


----------



## mountain joe (Aug 14, 2014)

During hunting season and most other times I'm in the woods I wear military style pants with thigh side cargo pockets. The slingshot goes in my left cargo pocket. The Ammo goes in my right vest side pocket. Easy to grab there. My friend and I got three grouse using local river rocks for ammo this hunting season. Will probably be using lead ball ammo next season though.


----------

